# engine rebuild order



## nne2 (Nov 8, 2006)

for 87 300zxturbo-i have bought car with engine in parts. have haynes manual. is there posted somewhere an order of assembly? i am starting to put together. have heads done and torqued onto block. now not sure of what has to go on first...
any help appreciated. ed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not being sure of the level of disassembly of your engine, it's hard to help you. You can use the Haynes for basic assembly, however do not use the torque specs or any of the numbers located in there. For that you need a factory service manual. Try the FAQ thread at the top of this section.


----------



## nne2 (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks for reply zen. i will check faq's to seek an assembly order. i didn't say so but engine is totally apart. heads are together and on block. water pump is on. working on figuring out timing belt. ed.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh what fun!!! I just did the timing belt on my car for the second time in two years b/c it skipped a tooth due to rogue radiator fluid.
Just make sure you have your marks lined up and the distributor is at TDC also...check check and recheck.
How long did it take you to do your heads? One of these days I need to pull mine to replace some studs..........I cant wait


----------



## nne2 (Nov 8, 2006)

0341TODD said:


> Oh what fun!!! I just did the timing belt on my car for the second time in two years b/c it skipped a tooth due to rogue radiator fluid.
> Just make sure you have your marks lined up and the distributor is at TDC also...check check and recheck.
> How long did it take you to do your heads? One of these days I need to pull mine to replace some studs..........I cant wait


hey
i had an engine guy do the heads, and i did pistons and rods and mains with him. now i am on my own. have water pump on, but my gasket set looks like it has a gasket that goes over/under water pump. know what that would be? i have been reading the assembly manual posted on faqs. looks same as my haynes. 
ed.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What do you mean by "over/under"? You should just have one that goes between the block and the pump (as far as I can remember)
I thought that my leak was due to the pump seal, I was so happy to find out it was a bad clamp on the thermostat hose!

The small stuff is always such a pain sometimes, but that is where you make your money. What I mean is that it really counts. I hate working on my car b.c I waste more time out of paranoia then anything. I mustve fitted the timing belt five to seven times before putting tension on it.
One of the best things I did was pulled the radiator shroud so I could get a better look at the crank marks. Im sure youre using a new belt..............the marks are on them which makes life so much easier, when do this.

With the pump, Im sure you know to use an 1/8 silicone bead on the gasket /both sides when reinstalling. Make sure you trace around the bolt holes so you dont cause yourself any headaches with leaking fluid. If you had the block cleaned then you wouldnt have to worry about this, but make sure there is no residue on the block from the old gasket, you want it clean enough to eat off of.

Just some friendly advice


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Definitely use the factory manual for the timing belt install, it has a few pointers the Haynes doesn't have. Such as all the passenger side cam followers must be loosened so the cam on that side can freewheel. makes tighterning the belt a lot easier. I installed mine 4 times using different methods and the FSM's is definitely best. I had all 3 manuals for my car, Haynes, Chiltons and the FSM. Ended up throwing the other 2 away........


----------



## nne2 (Nov 8, 2006)

todd-there is one gasket shape of water pump. i installed pump with this under it. and in this gasket set-i think it has generic gaskets-is one shape of water pump but with extension down and left. there are extra gaskets for oil pump/front seal, so i am just using whatever makes sense. no progress on timing belt-guess i need distributor in first. just finding marks on cam sprockets. confused by method that has you wind a thickness gauge under the belt to check tension. did you do that? 
any help appreciated. ed.


----------

